# Sound Card Not Fully Working After Upgrading PC?



## avrona (Jul 12, 2019)

So I've installed my new mobo, CPU, RAM, and PSU, and I'm now having some issues with my sound card software. It's saying it's not detecting anything connected to it, even though my headset is in it and audio is present. Any ideas?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 12, 2019)

Have you tried re-seating the card or power if it requires it?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 13, 2019)

avrona said:


> So I've installed my new mobo, CPU, RAM, and PSU, and I'm now having some issues with my sound card software. It's saying it's not detecting anything connected to it, even though my headset is in it and audio is present. Any ideas?


I’m assuming W10 is being used since you list TimeSpy results?  If so, have you made sure to reinstall the latest W10 driver on the Creative site? 

You don’t need additional power with your card, but like @Solaris17 said try reseating it.  Is it in a x1 or x8 slot?  Did you install anything else that will switch off that slot?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 13, 2019)

Yeah if youve installed Windows 10 build 1903 - theres a bug with it. It either doesnt work out right or certain features are broken such as DDL or DTS etc etc.

Its a  bug thats been known about since may but not a lot has been done about it

One guy from creative is supposedly working on drivers and hes made drives for much older cards but still nothing for the SB-Z series


----------



## Jetster (Jul 13, 2019)

Delete the hardware from the device manager and reboot. When prompted install the proper driver


----------



## Crazy zookeepster (Aug 1, 2019)

No means to hijack the thread, but I'm experiencing a similar issue with asus strix raid pro. Will open up a separate thread for this. Microsoft is throwing stones at their own windows...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 18, 2019)

If you havent found a fix - try this...






im on 1903 without any problems so far


----------

